# Patch pour les feignants et activer la couleur en composite



## wilda (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui ont suivis un de mer derniers posts (http://forums.macg.co/4746925-post123.html) je galérai pour patcher mon appleTv.
J'ai trouvé une solution : http://appletvandmore.blogspot.com/ , certes c'est payant (40 $) mais au cours de dollars cela donne 25  !

En plus cela marche super, leur doc d'installation est ultra clair et cela marche du premier coup . 

Alors bon ok c'est moins fun que de bidouiller tout soi même mais bon .... 

J'en profite aussi pour rajouter un lien sur la méthode qui permet d'avoir l'appleTv en couleur sue une télé cathodique (ben vi j'ai pas encore de plasma ou de lcd ) : http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Composite : pour ma part ça marche nickel (par contre faut recommencer la manip à chaque reboot).

voilou en espérant que cela poura dépanner quelques uns !

@+

Stef


----------



## ubusky (17 Mai 2010)

yop, je sors ma pelle pour déterrer ce sujet...

j'ai effectué la méthode pour activer la couleur, cela a fonctionné nickel... Hier, je retombe sur du noir/blanc, je refait exactement la même manip, et impossible de retrouver la couleur...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même souci???


----------



## ubusky (18 Mai 2010)

ubusky a dit:


> yop, je sors ma pelle pour déterrer ce sujet...
> 
> j'ai effectué la méthode pour activer la couleur, cela a fonctionné nickel... Hier, je retombe sur du noir/blanc, je refait exactement la même manip, et impossible de retrouver la couleur...
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a le même souci???



je me répond à moi-même... après avoir désinstaller tout le "bouzin", j'ai refait toute la manipulation et cela re-fonctionne...

pourquoi cela a "merdé"??? j'aimerais bien comprendre...


----------

